# Download Free Anthologies



## samvak (Feb 14, 2003)

Free e-Books


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



NEW BOOK : ABUSIVE RELATIONSHIPS 

Title : "Narcissism Book of Quotes"

Author : Members of Sam Vaknin's Narcissistic Personality Disorder Topic in Suite101

Description :

The Narcissistic Personality Disorder (NPD) and relationships with abusive narcissists - The point of view and lessons of the victims.

URL OF FREE CONTENT:

http://www.suite101.com/welcome.cfm/6514

FREE DOWNLOAD:

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/NPDQuotes.rtf


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : MENTAL HEALTH

Title : "Malignant Self Love - Narcissism Revisited" - Third Online Edition (Revised 2003)

Author : Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin

Description :

The Narcissistic Personality Disorder (NPD) and relationships with abusive narcissists - FAQs, journal entries, excerpts from the archives of the Narcissism List.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/index.html

DOWNLOAD FREE EXCERPTS: http://samvak.tripod.com/mslpdf.zip

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/MSL2excerpts.rtf


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : MENTAL HEALTH

Title : "The Developmental Psychology of Psychopathology" - Second Online Edition

Author : Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin

Description :

Psychopathology as the outcome of problems in early childhood development.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/index.html

DOWNLOAD FREE EXCERPTS: 

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/development.rtf


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : PHILOSOPHY

Title: "Bioethics and Population"

Author: Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin, Ph.D.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/culture.html 

DOWNLOAD FREE E-BOOK

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/bioethics.rtf

DESCRIPTION:

Issues in the ethics and practice of demography and bioengineering - population control, the right to life, cloning, and abortion. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : PHILOSOPHY

Title: "Issues in Ethics"

Author: Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin, Ph.D.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/culture.html 

DOWNLOAD FREE E-BOOK

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/ethics.rtf

DESCRIPTION:

Issues in ethics - the right to life, cloning, abortion, animal rights and other controversial topics. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : PHILOSOPHY

Title: "The Silver Lining - Moral Deliberations in Films"

Author: Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin, Ph.D.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/film.html 

DOWNLOAD FREE E-BOOK

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/film.rtf

DESCRIPTION:

Moral deliberations in six modern films. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : ECONOMICS AND GEOPOLITICS

Title : "After the Rain - How the West Lost the East"

Author : Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin, Ph.D.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/guide.html

DOWNLOAD COMPLETE FREE E-BOOK

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/ATR.rtf

DESCRIPTION:

An anthology of more than 200 articles regarding the politics, economics, geopolitics and history of countries in central and eastern Europe and the Balkan and current conflicts in the Balkan and Central Asia.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : ECONOMICS AND GEOPOLITICS

Title : "The Belgian Curtain - Europe after Communism"

Author : Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin, Ph.D.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/guide.html

http://samvak.tripod.com/briefs.html

DOWNLOAD COMPLETE FREE E-BOOK

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/europe.rtf

DESCRIPTION:

The European Union, NATO, the euro, and central and eastern Europe after the fall of communism.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : ECONOMICS AND GEOPOLITICS

Title : "Terrorists and Freedom Fighters"

Author : Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin, Ph.D.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/pp52.html


DOWNLOAD FREE E-BOOK

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/terrorism.rtf

DESCRIPTION :

The history of four terrorist organizations in the Balkan and a general introduction to terrorism and freedom fighting.

Also includes essays about religious co-existence in the Balkan and about pathological narcissism as a precursor to terrorism. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : ECONOMICS AND GEOPOLITICS

Title : "Putin's Russia"

Author : Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin, Ph.D.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/pp106.html


DOWNLOAD FREE E-BOOK

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/Russia.rtf

DESCRIPTION :

Russia's economy and politics under Vladimir Putin. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : ECONOMICS

Title: "Capitalistic Musings"

Author: Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin, Ph.D.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/guide.html 


DOWNLOAD FREE E-BOOK

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/capitalism.rtf

DESCRIPTION:

Critical analysis of the foundations and tenets of capitalism and of the dismal science - economics. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : ECONOMICS

Title : "The Labor Divide"

Author : Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin, Ph.D.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/pp117.html


DOWNLOAD FREE E-BOOK

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/employment.rtf 

DESCRIPTION :

Modern labour theories and practice. Covers issues like employment, unemployment, migration, brain drain, entrepreneurship, workaholism, and trade unions. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : ECONOMICS

Title : "Corruption and Crime"

Author : Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin, Ph.D.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/corruption.html


DOWNLOAD FREE E-BOOK

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/corruption.rtf

DESCRIPTION :

Essays about corruption, money laundering, crime, and international finance. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : ECONOMICS

Title : "The Exporter's Handbook"

Author : Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin, Ph.D.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/exporter.html 

 DOWNLOAD FREE E-BOOK

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/exporter.rtf

DESCRIPTION :

A tutorial for export transactions - from financing to shipping, INCOTERMS and contracts. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : ECONOMICS

Title: "Small Business Manual"

Author: Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin, Ph.D.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/guide.html 


DOWNLOAD FREE E-BOOK

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/smallbusiness.rtf

DESCRIPTION:

Issues in owning and managing a small business. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : ECONOMICS 

Title : "TrendSiters - Digital Content and Web Technologies"

Author : Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin, Ph.D.

URL OF FREE CONTENT: http://samvak.tripod.com/busiweb.html


DOWNLOAD FREE E-BOOK

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/digitalcontent.rtf

DESCRIPTION :

Essays dedicated to the new media, doing business on the web, digital content, its creation and distribution, e-publishing, e-books, digital reference, DRM technology, and other related issues. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : HEBREW SHORT STORIES

Title : "The Suffering of Being Kafka"

Author : Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin

Description :

A second volume of Hebrew short stories.

URL : http://samvak.tripod.com/sipurim.html

DOWNLOAD FREE E-BOOK: http://samvak.tripod.com/sipurim.zip


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW BOOK : LINKS and FACTOIDS

Title : "Links and Factoids"

Author : Shmuel (Sam) Vaknin

Description :

Anthology of fascinating historical and scientific facts and links to relevant Web sources. UPDATED EVERY FRIDAY!

URL : http://samvak.tripod.com/culture.html

DOWNLOAD FREE E-BOOK:

http://www.suite101.com/files/topics/6514/files/factoid.rtf

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Vixen (Aug 20, 2004)

Cool, How did you find these? Do you run these site, or is this just something that you happened to bump into?


----------



## samvak (Aug 21, 2004)

*My Web Site*

Hi, Vixen,

These books - and more - are avilable from my Web site.

http://samvak.tripod.com/freebooks.html

Free anthologies of articles and essays in psychology, economics, international affairs, philosophy, and other topics.

Link and Factoid List Archive

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/linknfactoid/messages

Daily link to free online content - mainly free e-texts and free e-books as well as a surprising factoid with links to relevant Web sources.

Take care.

Sam


----------

